
Introducing Google Container Engine (GKE) Node Pools - TheIronYuppie
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/05/introducing-Google-Container-Engine-GKE-node-pools.html
======
alex-mohr
The blog post didn't touch on it in detail, but this allows a single
Kubernetes cluster to span multiple zones.

------
TheIronYuppie
Super highly requested feature - lets you run in multiple zones or with
multiple machine types (high mem, high CPU).

------
nivertech
what's the difference between multiple clusters in account and multiple node-
pools in cluster?

I guess pods still may migrate/replicate between nodes in different node-
pools, but can't between nodes in different clusters.

Anything else?

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Yep - that's basically the big difference. Also, they are separate Kubernetes
masters, which can provide additional high availability.

